# Requesting a sig



## xcalibur (Jun 28, 2007)

^^

Id really like for you guys to make me a sig, since i have absolutely no creativity and am horrible with photoshop.

Id really like it if someone could make me a Samurai Champloo sig.

Something that really fits the mood of the show and has light colors.

Itd be great if you could somehow could incorperate mugen or jin into it (one person themselve, take your pic) with their swords drawn

could you also add in my name (no numbers) Xcalibur to the left while the image of jin or mugen is to the right

then id like to have the name of the show in the middle, slighty towards the left and below the line where my name is located
set to that there is not text in the middle line.
eg                                                                           
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ccccccccxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxcccccccxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

c = text

would like it to be close to the maximum allowed size.

thanks very much.


----------



## crkdshad (Jul 1, 2007)

Whipped this up extremely fast. Doesn't look so great imo, but whatever.


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 2, 2007)

I haven't done a sig in a while, and it's not really what you wanted, but it's done, and it's here, and hooplah!




(Not trying to out-do crkdshad... I think his is really cool, and... hooplah!)


----------



## crkdshad (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice. Yours looks better


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys, especially mrmithe.
This sig is awesome


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 2, 2007)

No sweat, glad you like it...
.. and that's the most creative spelling of my name I've seen yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-mrmithe


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 2, 2007)

I always miss stuff like spelling, I just assumed it was mrmithe lol

Hope ya dont mind

-mthrnite


----------

